# Nelken-Kirsche Prunus serrulata



## laolamia (18. Feb. 2012)

hallo!

mal eine frage an die pflanzenexperten unter euch.
ich hab mich nun durchgerungen meine letzte korkenzieherweide zu "killen" da sich mich eigentlich das ganze jahr aergert.

an diese stelle moechte ich eine __ nelken kirsche pflanzen (hab mir mal eine in der nachbarschaft angeschaut und bin schon seit jahren begeistert)

unter der weide ist schon ein sitzplatz mit einer bank.... ok bis die kirsche so hoch ist dauer es etwas.....

waechst die auch als baum oder immer eher als hoher strauch?
gibt es da verschiedene arten? also die rosa bluetenpracht die ich gesehen habe begeistert mich total. (die ich im auge habe hat rotes laub und dunkelrosa blueten...eventuell Royal Burgundy?!)

danke fuer eure tipps
gruss marco


----------



## pema (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW:  Nelken-Kirsche Prunus serrulata*

Hallo Marco,

mit den deutschen Namen ist es so ein Ding. Die "japanische Nelkenkirsche" ist Prunus serrulata 'Shidare Sakura'. Sie ist eine Hängeform der Serrulatafamilie. Allerdings hat sie keine roten Blätter...die wiederrum hat die "Japanische Blütenkirsche" Prunus serrulata 'Kanzan'.
Alle Prunus Serrulata-Arten die ich kenne, werden ziemlich große Bäume und wenn du sie in Teichnähe stehen hast, solltest du an die Ummenge der abgeworfenen Blüten denken.  Leider hat dieser Baum - trotz all seiner Blüten -  keinerlei Nutzen für die einheimische Insektenwelt

petra


----------



## laolamia (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW:  Nelken-Kirsche Prunus serrulata*

danke,

ich denke es ist die - finde sie aber bei keinem haendler.
sie soll fuer "uns schoen" sein.... die insekten und voegel haben ihren extra bereich im garten...vogelschutzhecke und insektenhotel+ verwilderter teil 

eine hab ich noch in der bucht gefunden... bin mir nicht sicher ob da ein baum draus wird 

hab wenig hofnung das mein nachbar noch weis was er fuer einen baum hat...

gruss marco


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW:  Nelken-Kirsche Prunus serrulata*

Hallo Marco,
die Prunus-Arten sind berüchtigt, viele Nebentriebe aus der Erde zu bilden... . Wenn der Baum einfach nur schön sein soll, warum dann nicht irgendein Malus (Apfel, __ Quitte)? Die wachsen langsam, bilden kaum Nebentriebe, und die Blätter bleiben sehr lange dran. "Verschneidet" man die Krone nicht, dann ist sie eher grün, weniger Blüten und wenig Früchte.
Forsythie, __ Goldregen und viele andere "Sträucher" lassen sich auch zu Bäumen ziehen. Die beschränkte Wuchshöhe hilft Dir beim "Erziehen", da Du eher "untenrum" schneiden musst. Das würde ich mir selbst noch zutrauen, kostet aber Zeit, und auch ich müsste Lehrgeld für "Fehlschnitte" zahlen.
Ich empfehle Dir daher eine langsamwachsende Art, die als Baum gezogen ist - da kannst Du am wenigsten falsch machen. Von entsprechenden Prunus-Pflanzen würde ich eher die Finger lassen, da ich sehr viele kenne, die irgendwann mal Ausläufer bilden, oder von unten austreiben, ohne dass sich das in den Griff kriegen lässt.


----------

